# PrimeWholesale.com



## Goldstein (Mar 7, 2012)

Anyone ordered from this site before? Looks like they have some decent prices, but wanted some feedback first.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Their prices do look good. I'm leery of their shipping policy, it's a bit vague. I wonder what they consider "bigger orders"?:

_We offer a flat rate shipping & handling of $20 for smaller orders. Bigger orders are shipped for free at absolutely no cost to you. Final shipping options and costs are displayed during checkout. _


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

Never heard of them. Although, I did go ahead and look at the site. Looks like good prices, but it says B2B only, so I don't know if you would actually be able to purchase from them. It may give an idea what the wholesale cost of cigars is, though :idea:


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Good catch.


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

that website is a wholesale website, meaning sell to business. the shipping is 20 until you spend 500 then its free. never heard of them though. just be careful


----------



## Goldstein (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, I saw the B2B part. I was curious if my non-profit tax ID number would work IF they require it. Their minimum for free shipping is $500.


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

Goldstein said:


> Yeah, I saw the B2B part. I was curious if my non-profit tax ID number would work IF they require it. Their minimum for free shipping is $500.


I was wondering if any Puffers with their own business (of any kind) were tempted to try lol ....


----------



## Goldstein (Mar 7, 2012)

Eastree said:


> I was wondering if any Puffers with their own business (of any kind) were tempted to try lol ....


I read their terms & conditions, and it does say you agree that you are purchasing on behalf of a business. My non-profit (The Red Meat & Cigar Club of Texas) is truly a cigar related non-profit company. I would think that qualifies. We do not resell the cigars, so I dont think we would need a resellers license.


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

It sounds fair to me, too.


----------



## KaChong (Jan 1, 2012)

Tobacco Store: Pipe Tobacco, Filtered Cigars, Hookah, Shisha & Free Shipping Deals

Seems to be their retail front. I don't see any B2B indicated on it. I compared a few items and they seem to be similarly priced.


----------



## hobbs1469 (Aug 28, 2011)

I just purchased a box of stogies. Will let you know the outcome.


----------



## bladestriker (Sep 17, 2008)

hobbs1469 said:


> I just purchased a box of stogies. Will let you know the outcome.


Update?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I can guarantee that a few of the prices I looked at were definitely not wholesale... More like wholesale-plus. Seems like the only B&Ms that would order from them are ones that are unable, for whatever reason, to have a direct account with the cigar manufacturers.

Also, most places that do this require your tobacco license to be on file, not just a verbal guarantee that you're buying for a store.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

$120-$150 shipped for undercrowns is a steal IMO though. just depends if you trust the dealer to come through


----------



## hobbs1469 (Aug 28, 2011)

bladestriker said:


> Update?


All went well. Had my box of Alec Bradley Churchill Prensados in 3 days. Spoke with a gentleman on the phone and couldnt have been more helpful.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

hobbs1469 said:


> All went well. Had my box of Alec Bradley Churchill Prensados in 3 days. Spoke with a gentleman on the phone and couldnt have been more helpful.


did you need to provide a tax ID number and resale cert?


----------



## hobbs1469 (Aug 28, 2011)

loulax07 said:


> did you need to provide a tax ID number and resale cert?


Not at all.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Now we need a review of hobbs1469's Prensados!


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

I stumbled across this site today. Of course, the first place I looked for feedback was here. I am glad to hear/read that some BOTLs here have had success ordering. The prices in some cases are just ridiculously low, but I have also stumbled across a couple boxes listed higher than CI & Famous. 

The $20 shipping is the great balancer and brings the prices a little closer to the other sites, but if you are ordering multiple boxes you will save more than that shipping cost. Also, over $500 = $1 shipping. I can see my self rationalizing that number based on the amount of top-line cigars I could acquire for that price and just try to stay away from purchasing for a couple months after (fat chance).


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice find Chris! Has anybody else used this site since 2012? Do the cigars arrive in good condition?


----------



## hobbs1469 (Aug 28, 2011)

jhedrick83 said:


> Nice find Chris! Has anybody else used this site since 2012? Do the cigars arrive in good condition?


As they say, better late then never. With that being said, I would receommend the site. I have ordered several times which includes Prensados, Camacho Corojos, and Oliva V without issues. The company corresponds well via email and by phone. Take my reply as you may, but I have never had an issue with them.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

Do the boxes come sealed in plastic or anything? Not that I doubt you, but I just would want to be sure before I go drop some good $ there. It's one thing if you can start with a 5-er and not put out too much $ to sample the goods first. I don't mind buying boxes, I just don't want dried up/cracked/infested cigars inside.


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

hobbs1469 said:


> As they say, better late then never. With that being said, I would receommend the site. I have ordered several times which includes Prensados, Camacho Corojos, and Oliva V without issues. The company corresponds well via email and by phone. Take my reply as you may, but I have never had an issue with them.


Based on hobbs' reply, I am willing to give it a go. Currently setting up a wineador and this site seems perfect as a resource to expand my stock. As soon as my shelves arrive, are seasoned and my wineador is holding RH, I am going to pull the trigger (I am completely overflowing right now). I too am curious as to how they arrived in regards to condition (dry, well maintained, ROTT ready, etc.)


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

Would be interested to hear more guys experience with this site


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

rpb16 said:


> Would be interested to hear more guys experience with this site


Agreed. Not that we don't believe you Hobbs, I would just like a larger sample size.


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

Looked at their FAQ section and it says they need the last 4 digits of my social security to confirm my age? Wtf, not sure if i wanna try this.


----------



## hobbs1469 (Aug 28, 2011)

jhedrick83 said:


> Do the boxes come sealed in plastic or anything? Not that I doubt you, but I just would want to be sure before I go drop some good $ there. It's one thing if you can start with a 5-er and not put out too much $ to sample the goods first. I don't mind buying boxes, I just don't want dried up/cracked/infested cigars inside.


They came sealed and not dried at all. Of course, I let mine sit in my tower humi for a couple weeks prior to smoking them.

I have never had to provide my last 4 digits. tobaccogeneral is another good site to try.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

Saw that too. Not sure how that helps verify age as the last four are simply issued in order, not assigned in a specific way like the first three or middle two digits. Maybe something I am missing/don't know. It wouldn't be the first time!!:dunno:


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

rpb16 said:


> Looked at their FAQ section and it says they need the last 4 digits of my social security to confirm my age? Wtf, not sure if i wanna try this.





jhedrick83 said:


> Saw that too. Not sure how that helps verify age as the last four are simply issued in order, not assigned in a specific way like the first three or middle two digits. Maybe something I am missing/don't know. It wouldn't be the first time!!:dunno:


I just sent them an email...

To whom it may concern,

Your site lists itself as B2B sales, yet during the checkout process your site requires the last 4 digits of a social security number. Shouldn't you be requesting TIN/EIN number opposed to SSN (even though it is just last 4 digits)? If it is just in regards to age verification, aren't there other methods to use that may put customers more at ease in ordering (adult signature required upon delivery, age affirmation gate on your website, use an online age verification provider to verify the age of the purchaser, etc. - none of which require SSN info)?

Additionally, I am not sure how the last 4 digits of my SSN would verify my age.

Thank you in advance for your response.

Regards,
Chris

I am curious to see how they will respond...



hobbs1469 said:


> They came sealed and not dried at all. Of course, I let mine sit in my tower humi for a couple weeks prior to smoking them.
> 
> I have never had to provide my last 4 digits. tobaccogeneral is another good site to try.


That is great news hobbs! I was looking at tobaccogeneral as well...I guess they are owned by the same group.


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

hobbs1469 said:


> They came sealed and not dried at all. Of course, I let mine sit in my tower humi for a couple weeks prior to smoking them.
> 
> I have never had to provide my last 4 digits. tobaccogeneral is another good site to try.


Looks like its run by the same people. very similar layout. hmmmm......


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks Chris, keep us updated!


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

hobbs1469 said:


> They came sealed and not dried at all. Of course, I let mine sit in my tower humi for a couple weeks prior to smoking them.
> 
> I have never had to provide my last 4 digits. tobaccogeneral is another good site to try.


Like i said, hmmm......

Ripoff Report | Tobacco General Complaint Review Des Plaines, Illinois: 765610


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

rpb16 said:


> Like i said, hmmm......
> 
> Ripoff Report | Tobacco General Complaint Review Des Plaines, Illinois: 765610


Ummm, K3 is synthetic cannabis. Not sure if I am trusting a fake pot smokers feedback. The rebuttal by the company is actually more telling. Additionally, I have done some more research and seen, what I presume to be the owner, actually engaging on another cigar related forum regarding shipping costs, product supply, etc. It seems legitimate, but just not up to the standards we see from CI, Famous, etc.

I have no intentions of sharing any of my SSN digits...that being said, if there is a workaround I am more than willing to try them with those prices. Plus, on this forum and another one I have found, there are people who have had good experiences. It is still an option for me at this point, but I will await contact from their customer service group.


----------



## hobbs1469 (Aug 28, 2011)

OratorORourke said:


> Ummm, K3 is synthetic cannabis. Not sure if I am trusting a fake pot smokers feedback. The rebuttal by the company is actually more telling. Additionally, I have done some more research and seen, what I presume to be the owner, actually engaging on another cigar related forum regarding shipping costs, product supply, etc. It seems legitimate, but just not up to the standards we see from CI, Famous, etc.


I agree 100%. All I can confirm, is I placed 3 orders since Sept 2012, and have smooth transactions.


----------



## JABECmfg (Sep 18, 2012)

No problems with Tobacco General here. I bought a box of Punch Elites (coronas) from them last fall and everything arrived as expected.


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

JABECmfg said:


> No problems with Tobacco General here. I bought a box of Punch Elites (coronas) from them last fall and everything arrived as expected.


Thanks for the feedback Jamie. I have been looking at TobaccoGeneral and you can checkout via ****** which I believe would bypass their checkout process and maybe put more folks at ease (extra layer of protection).

I am still awaiting reply to the email I sent last week.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

I just noticed on the Prime Wholesale site in the FAQ:

"We accept major credit cards including Visa, MasterCard and Discover as well as ****** payments through ****** Express service."

So if they take PP that makes me feel more comfortable about payment, but I'd still like to know more about the condition of the products when they arrive.

FWIW: http://www.bizrate.com/ratings_guide/cust_reviews__mid--259791.html

If I hadn't already blown my cigar money for the next couple months I'd give it a shot. If nobody else posts an update in the next couple months I'll order some from then and check it out.


----------



## JABECmfg (Sep 18, 2012)

OratorORourke said:


> Thanks for the feedback Jamie. I have been looking at TobaccoGeneral and you can checkout via ****** which I believe would bypass their checkout process and maybe put more folks at ease (extra layer of protection).
> 
> I am still awaiting reply to the email I sent last week.


No problem Chris, glad I could help. I only ordered from them that one time, but no problems at all.

Let us know if they reply to your email?


----------



## Straight Up Cigars (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah, keep us updated! This is very tempting at these prices.


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

jhedrick83 said:


> I just noticed on the Prime Wholesale site in the FAQ:
> 
> "We accept major credit cards including Visa, MasterCard and Discover as well as ****** payments through ****** Express service."
> 
> ...


My shelves are due in either this week or next and then I will be placing a order for a couple boxes under the excuse of needing to fill up the wineador. I may just do TobaccoGeneral so I can use PP.



JABECmfg said:


> No problem Chris, glad I could help. I only ordered from them that one time, but no problems at all.
> 
> Let us know if they reply to your email?


No reply yet. Who knows, maybe it went to spam or someone is on vacation. I think I will be calling first to check stock on whatever I order as an excuse to talk to a human being.



Straight Up Cigars said:


> Yeah, keep us updated! This is very tempting at these prices.


Will do! A lot of prices are very tempting, but I would consider both sites as a nice resource and not a complete resource. I have spent a lot of time on both sites and then comparing prices at FS, CI, etc. A lot of PW and TG prices will blow your mind, but then you will come across some prices that are $10-$20 over the other vendors. So, like with any purchase, you have to shop around to make sure you are getting the best deals.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

OratorORourke said:


> My shelves are due in either this week or next and then I will be placing a order for a couple boxes under the excuse of needing to fill up the wineador. I may just do TobaccoGeneral so I can use PP.


The starred out things are PP, apparently, according to their FAQ, Prime Wholesale takes PP.


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

jhedrick83 said:


> The starred out things are PP, apparently, according to their FAQ, Prime Wholesale takes PP.


I tested the checkout process and didn't find an option for PP on the PW website, but I did on the TG site. Who knows?


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

Of course not! Makes perfect sense!:dunno:


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

jhedrick83 said:


> Of course not! Makes perfect sense!:dunno:


I am telling you, if it wasn't for some of the unbelievable prices on the two mentioned sites, I would not be investing this much time and effort in a vendor/vendors.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh I know. It really is tantalizing how cheap some of that is, especially the undercrowns...


----------



## aphex242 (Oct 24, 2012)

I've bought 2 boxes of Undercrowns from them in 2 different orders, both last year. The Gran Toros came out great. The Corona Gordas? Not so much. I experienced a lot of wrapper cracking in that bunch... not so bad or obvious to call them and demand money or something, but I think they were somewhat mistreated. Got some Uzis there too and they were fine.

Both times the shipping was reasonably fast and exactly what I ordered. I'd say this is a fairly good deal for Undercrowns, although getting 5 5-ers of Gran Toros when they're on the Mashup is about the same price, sure you don't get the box, but you also can be a lot less worried about condition.

Either way I'd probably order from them again. Never had to divulge any information about a business or SSN.


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

Nice find. I'll be keeping an eye out there!


----------



## aphex242 (Oct 24, 2012)

I meant Corona Doble, actually. Those were the ones that were a little dried out, I think.


----------



## Crazy Eyes (May 24, 2013)

I know this is my first post. But I figured I'd tell you guys about my recent dealings with primewholesale. I ordered 5 boxes of sticks Sunday night. Wifey pissed me off and I used the opportunity to stock up. I've been very hesitant to order from them because if the social security number issue. But in my fit of defiance I said "screw it!" I Spent just over $500. And I just got confirmation that the were delivered. I'm on lunch break atm. I'll update you guys when I get home and open my box.


----------



## Crazy Eyes (May 24, 2013)

Update : I just opened my box from prime wholesale. Opened all the boxes and I have to say. "No joke". Nothing is dried out. All 5 boxes are top quality. I'm ashamed to admit what sticks i ordered. But I'll tell you the site is as it says.


----------



## PerchedOnMyFriesian (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi All, new to the forum here! Was doing some research on Prime Wholesale, looking up reviews when I found this forum and this thread about them. Was going to purchase from them, but now I don't know, lol. I have been buying for a long time from Smokers Outlet Online, but their prices just took a pretty major jump so I thought I'd check out my options. Saw some of you did purchase from PW without any issues, and others are still skeptical. I stopped at the part where they asked for the last 4 digits of ssn. What do they want that for??? I think it was Hobbs that said they never asked that of them, but I found it asking as a * item they needed on the purchase page that takes your credit card info. Any more thoughts? Anyone else do any more purchases from them lately?? Did you give your last 4 of ssn?


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Doctor_Bill (Sep 22, 2013)

This is a good post. I've added the sites to my menu list. If I use one of the sites, I'll try to remember to post a review here.


----------



## Kushpu (May 8, 2015)

I just ordered from them about a week ago. Was looking for a box of oliva serie v maduro. Limited edition (6000 made). Anyways, saw they had some, ordered, figured I would get 2014 batch. Arrived today, was 2012 batch. No mold, cracks , breakage of seals. The price was $74.94 but.... $20 shipping. Overall, can't complain. Was skeptical of the ssn part, but did it anyways. Figured I would take one for the team. Anything else you all wanna know, reply and I'll answer when I see the questions. Oh yeah, before I ordered, I came here to do a little research.


----------

